# BBC R2 J vine -  Truck drivers gassed



## yeoblade (Jan 9, 2017)

LORRY-jackers are spraying knock-out gas into truck cabs before ransacking vehicles while the drivers lie unconscious. Crooks are able to incapacitate sleeping truckers by using a £3 pounds can engine spray which contains the anaesthetic ether.

We all like disguising gassing incidents.........


----------



## jagmanx (Jan 9, 2017)

*What*



yeoblade said:


> LORRY-jackers are spraying knock-out gas into truck cabs before ransacking vehicles while the drivers lie unconscious. Crooks are able to incapacitate sleeping truckers by using a £3 pounds can engine spray which contains the anaesthetic ether.
> 
> We all like disguising gassing incidents.........



Surely after the Brexit vote the French cannot do this !!!!


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 9, 2017)

I would think lots of cans required to work,i sniff it every day trying to start dead outboard engine and never did meeeee anyyyy haaarm.


----------



## Steve121 (Jan 9, 2017)

Well, it's been a while since we had a gassing thread!


----------



## Wully (Jan 9, 2017)

I gas my workmates in our truck on a daily basis and I don't get on tv or radio .


----------



## runnach (Jan 9, 2017)

Steve121 said:


> Well, it's been a while since we had a gassing thread!


 9 days in the new year I cant wait.

I have a serious question which possibly answers more than it asks.

Brother Tbear is a trained anaesthetist , years of training so as to not kill anybody. So some numpty with a £4 spray can of sure start can miraculously calculate the amount required to render the occupant of a truck unconscious !!! ???? ......If you were that bright be de frauding banks .....it doesn't make sense...must be a quiet news day we need a state leader to snuff it 

Channa


----------



## Minisorella (Jan 9, 2017)

Ooh goody, a gassing thread... I'll bring the popcorn...


----------



## antiquesam (Jan 9, 2017)

I was told by other drivers to be very careful of being gassed when I first started driving commercials in Europe, and that was 20 years ago. I never met a victim though.


----------



## Wully (Jan 9, 2017)

Hi rob this should take the heat out of that bin thing lol


----------



## Rich and Sarah (Jan 9, 2017)

So where do people empty their grey water.  Thought I'd change the subject to one that has never got anyone ranting and raving lol


----------



## Robmac (Jan 9, 2017)

Looser cruiser said:


> Hi rob this should take the heat out of that bin thing lol



I'm never starting a thread again Wully.

Start one and you have to keep up with it!


----------



## Wully (Jan 9, 2017)

It's good fun just like being back at primary school. 


What the guy got gassed trying to empty the grey water in the pub bin wow what next


----------



## Martlet (Jan 9, 2017)

yeoblade said:


> LORRY-jackers are spraying knock-out gas into truck cabs before ransacking vehicles while the drivers lie unconscious. Crooks are able to incapacitate sleeping truckers by using a £3 pounds can engine spray which contains the anaesthetic ether.
> 
> We all like disguising gassing incidents.........



"Easy Start" and similar ether based compositions depend on the extreme flammability of the ether, and form explosive mixtures with air or oxygen (which is how it gets your dead engine to fire up). Crooks would have to ensure that the driver was not having a quiet fag or using a primus to heat his breakfast, lest the resulting deflagration cause the cab door to strike them.

All in all I am sceptical of much that is delivered in the guise of "News".

Regards,
Martlet.


----------



## Cass (Jan 9, 2017)

Looser cruiser said:


> It's good fun just like being back at primary school.
> 
> 
> What the guy got gassed trying to empty the grey water in the pub bin wow what next



You've missed the bit were he left the contents of the loo in plant pots


----------



## Rich and Sarah (Jan 9, 2017)

Looser cruiser said:


> It's good fun just like being back at primary school.
> 
> 
> What the guy got gassed trying to empty the grey water in the pub bin wow what next


Now that's a great topic for debate


----------



## Rich and Sarah (Jan 9, 2017)

Cass said:


> You've missed the bit were he left the contents of the loo in plant pots



Wow these topics just get better and better lol


----------



## Robmac (Jan 9, 2017)

Rich and Sarah said:


> Wow these topics just get better and better lol



Yeah, everybody knocks them, but they are all glued to them!


----------



## Robmac (Jan 9, 2017)

Looser cruiser said:


> It's good fun just like being back at primary school.
> 
> 
> What the guy got gassed trying to empty the grey water in the pub bin wow what next



I'm sure it was all down to Brexit Wully!


----------



## Minisorella (Jan 9, 2017)

Looser cruiser said:


> It's good fun just like being back at primary school.
> 
> 
> What the guy got gassed trying to empty the grey water in the pub bin wow what next




His biggest mistake was using a black bin liner, so everyone thought it was toilet waste. It's a grey area, that's for sure.


----------



## Rich and Sarah (Jan 9, 2017)

Cass said:


> You've missed the bit were he left the contents of the loo in plant pots



Wow these topics just get better and better lol


----------



## Byronic (Jan 9, 2017)

Possibly one of the downsides of employing foreign truckies, Bulgarians misreading  Easy Start for breath freshener.


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 9, 2017)

Byronic said:


> Possibly one of the downsides of employing foreign truckies, Bulgarians misreading  Easy Start for breath freshener.



You will find it was the police who got them & it was the breathalizer.


----------



## Rich and Sarah (Jan 9, 2017)

So they are looking for a toilet emptying, grey waste dumping, rubbish fly tipping easy start sniffing truck driver hijacker. Have I missed anything ?


----------



## big tom (Jan 9, 2017)

antiquesam said:


> I was told by other drivers to be very careful of being gassed when I first started driving commercials in Europe, and that was 20 years ago. I never met a victim though.


Same here I started international 35 years ago, I was forewarned then about various sprays being used to knock out the driver, I never met anyone who had been got at.


----------



## yorkieowl (Jan 9, 2017)

Ooh will have to try it, I could do with a good nights kip.  On the other hand I only have to read this thread. :sleep-040:


----------



## John H (Jan 9, 2017)

So, we are not allowed to discus Brexit on the open forum but we can discus mythical gassing etc ad nauseam. The world has gone completely mad.


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Jan 9, 2017)

John H said:


> So, we are not allowed to discus Brexit on the open forum but we can discus mythical gassing etc ad nauseam. The world has gone completely mad.



Too right - nobody to 'discuss' things with on 'Rants'?


----------



## Byronic (Jan 9, 2017)

John H said:


> So, we are not allowed to discus Brexit on the open forum but we can discus mythical gassing etc ad nauseam. The world has gone completely mad.



That's very good, so even discussing gassing  will likely add nauseam, so to speak? Just thought I'd throw that in, as in discus!


----------



## molly 2 (Jan 9, 2017)

One day you sceptics will all eat humble pie.


----------



## Robmac (Jan 9, 2017)

molly 2 said:


> One day you sceptics will all eat humble pie.



That's good innit Bazz?

I like pie. :tongue:


----------



## Rich and Sarah (Jan 9, 2017)

So they are looking for a toilet emptying, grey waste dumping, rubbish fly tipping easy start sniffing truck driver hijacker. Have I missed anything ?


----------



## Wully (Jan 9, 2017)

Rich and Sarah said:


> So they are looking for a toilet emptying, grey waste dumping, rubbish fly tipping easy start sniffing truck driver hijacker. Have I missed anything ?



It was dark his leisure battery went flat because his solar panel was only connected to 100w inventor and he dident change his bulbs to leds so the leisure batteries were drained of all there power the  gas was out because he had calor bottles in France when he should have had a refillable system What a twat....


----------



## Robmac (Jan 9, 2017)

He could of course, have actually solved all of these issues by simply turning his fridge upside down.


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Jan 9, 2017)

Rich and Sarah said:


> So they are looking for a toilet emptying, grey waste dumping, rubbish fly tipping easy start sniffing truck driver hijacker. Have I missed anything ?



Interior screens and no battery vent?


----------



## Minisorella (Jan 9, 2017)

Rich and Sarah said:


> So they are looking for a toilet emptying, grey waste dumping, rubbish fly tipping easy start sniffing truck driver hijacker. Have I missed anything ?





Edina said:


> Interior screens and no battery vent?



... and my personal favourite and namesake, the genny...


----------



## WellWornTraveller (Jan 9, 2017)

Lost the wiil to dump?

Bernie


----------



## John H (Jan 9, 2017)

Byronic said:


> That's very good, so even discussing gassing  will likely add nauseam, so to speak? Just thought I'd throw that in, as in discus!



I hate predictive text!!!


----------



## Debs (Jan 9, 2017)

I was gassed once......and since then I empty my toilet more often....:angel:


----------



## Ed on Toast (Jan 9, 2017)

Just being reported on CNN:

_*'As yet unconfirmed reports are emerging to indicate a cow has been recorded jumping over the moon'*_

Really?


----------



## campervanannie (Jan 10, 2017)

Looser cruiser said:


> It's good fun just like being back at primary school.
> 
> 
> What the guy got gassed trying to empty the grey water in the pub bin wow what next


No I heard he was emptying his black waste in the supermarket bog and his truck was carrying £2,000.


----------



## campervanannie (Jan 10, 2017)

Rich and Sarah said:


> So they are looking for a toilet emptying, grey waste dumping, rubbish fly tipping easy start sniffing truck driver hijacker. Have I missed anything ?



Yes he was sh!tting in a bag whilst driving.


----------



## Tony Lee (Jan 10, 2017)

That 60 proof alcohol gas does it every time.

As for starting fluid - one brand being Start ya ******* - we had a pair of pack rates hitched a ride across half of the US in our motorhome and they built quite a nest on top of the engine. I would destroy their nest but they would just rebuild it during their night - AND their frequent and loud attempts to start a family was making me insanely jealous of their stamina. Tried everything to catch them before having a brainwave. Starting fluid is largely ether right? Ether puts people to sleep (in the movies) in a couple of breaths through an ether soaked rag.
So out with the ether and opened the engine compartment up and sprayed those critters every which way until they looked like drowned rats. Hardly any effect except they finally got sick of being harassed after two spray cans and 15 minutes of mayhem and jumped down and hightailed it into the forest. Sound asleep they were NOT 
So any notion that a spray or two of starting fluid would knock a big truckie out like a lamb is just total nonsense. Alcohol gas would do it every time though, but to be the slightest bit effective that has to be self-administered in fairly large quantities over a long period of time.


----------



## antiquesam (Jan 10, 2017)

Tony Lee said:


> Alcohol gas would do it every time though, but to be the slightest bit effective that has to be self-administered in fairly large quantities over a long period of time.



Judging by the number of empty cans and bottles you see around laybys that is the knock out of choice.


----------



## Deleted member 20892 (Jan 10, 2017)

Probably same place as they chuck the empty GAS cannisters.   

jt


----------



## burridge01 (Jan 10, 2017)

Jeremy Vine is full of gas and would render anyone unconscious.Beware the robber playing radio 2:scared::scared:


----------



## mistericeman (Jan 10, 2017)

Interesting reading.... 

Statement on alleged gassing in motor vehicles | The Royal College of Anaesthetists


----------



## John H (Jan 10, 2017)

Edina said:


> Too right - nobody to 'discuss' things with on 'Rants'?



Actually, since it became a restricted forum, the standard of debate has noticeably improved (with one or two notable exceptions). I just think it is strange that mythical problems can be discussed in the open but some real ones cannot.


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Jan 10, 2017)

John H said:


> Actually, since it became a restricted forum, the* standard of debate* has noticeably improved (with one or two notable exceptions). I just think it is strange that mythical problems can be discussed in the open but some real ones cannot.



:lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049:


----------



## Deleted member 9849 (Jan 10, 2017)

John H said:


> Actually, since it became a restricted forum, the standard of debate has noticeably improved (with one or two notable exceptions). I just think it is strange that mythical problems can be discussed in the open but some real ones cannot.



:lol-053::lol-053::lol-053:

Hello............the trolls escaped..........get back in your own little forum forthwith.


----------



## John H (Jan 10, 2017)

And those last two posts illustrate perfectly why the standard of debate over there has improved. Thank you.


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Jan 10, 2017)

John H said:


> And those last two posts illustrate perfectly why the standard of debate over there has improved. Thank you.



What are you doing over here with the grown-ups then?


----------



## John H (Jan 10, 2017)

Keep going - with every utterance you prove my point


----------



## campervanannie (Jan 10, 2017)

Edina said:


> What are you doing over here with the grown-ups then?


----------



## campervanannie (Jan 10, 2017)

John H said:


> Keep going - with every utterance you prove my point



I love the fact that a lot of us are very very childish on here maybe it's because we have spent too many years playing the grown up while our children were at home and now as they say you revert back to your childhood.


----------



## Robmac (Jan 10, 2017)

John H said:


> Actually, since it became a restricted forum, the standard of debate has noticeably improved (with one or two notable exceptions). I just think it is strange that mythical problems can be discussed in the open but some real ones cannot.



Personally, I have chosen not to get involved in the political discussions anymore. I know my own mind and don't need anybody to try and change it. I have also noticed that others have stayed away.

But I do look in every now and again to see if there is anything worth reading, and all I see is childish goading and taunting as if trying to draw people back in for an argument. I hardly call that a noticeable improvement.


----------



## ricc (Jan 10, 2017)

John H said:


> Actually, since it became a restricted forum, the standard of debate has noticeably improved (with one or two notable exceptions). I just think it is strange that mythical problems can be discussed in the open but some real ones cannot.



its really quite simple ,  responding to you isnt for your benifit its to show the world at large we dont all agree with you
 your views are just as insignificant as mine or anyone elses in the grand scheme of things, whatever you post on politics  wont change anything.  whilst its hidden away on a bit the public cant see nobody can assume youre speaking for the rest of us so theres no point in wasting our time responding .

if debate is an exchange of opposing views, the standard of debate has in fact declined as its only you and your echos posting the same old stuff.


hope your ego aint too deflated


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Jan 10, 2017)

Hi Gang, Late to this Thread,
SO,, What have I missed ?.
is it worth the read ?


----------



## John H (Jan 10, 2017)

ricc said:


> if debate is an exchange of opposing views, the standard of debate has in fact declined as its only you and your echos posting the same old stuff.



It is always wise to examine something before expressing a view on it. If you had, then you would have discovered that there have been some very interesting and sensible points made on BOTH sides of the argument. But thank you for staying away.


----------



## campervanannie (Jan 10, 2017)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Hi Gang, Late to this Thread,
> SO,, What have I missed ?.
> is it worth the read ?



Yes there is some great humour.


----------



## runnach (Jan 10, 2017)

People knock John h and there is many a time our opinions differ and on others agree, His values entrenched and I sort of like that, courage of ones convictions

In the "dark hole " there was recently a post from time4t considered, well written and that was acknowledged both by John and myself as it happens. and a sensible discussion without name calling ensued.

All of a sudden the you remoaners , or brexiters to stir it when there was no need.  Why ?

I enjoy the political posts , and I would be lying if I said they don't make me think. Is that a bad thing ? no 

If I understand a little more re peoples opinions and motivation tonight when I go to bed then that is surely not a bad thing 

Channa


----------



## alcam (Jan 10, 2017)

wakk44 said:


> :lol-053::lol-053::lol-053:
> 
> Hello............the trolls escaped..........get back in your *own little forum* forthwith.



Indeed , you wouldn't lower yourself to darken the doorstep of that 'little forum' would you ? Oh , wait


----------



## ricc (Jan 10, 2017)

John H said:


> It is always wise to examine something before expressing a view on it. If you had, then you would have discovered that there have been some very interesting and sensible points made on BOTH sides of the argument. But thank you for staying away.



nothings changed same old half assed response.

if you had bothered to look you would have seen i was infact in there yesterday having a wee look.   first time for some time as ive had far more important things to deal with over the last couple of weeks, but thats life.

bye


----------



## Keithchesterfield (Jan 10, 2017)

'Allo, it is I, René Francois Artois! 

And I would like to make a full Gassing confession.

You may recall the 'Derby Six' who reported being 'gassed' in August a couple of years ago in their large Motorhome, we in France call them Camping Cars, and many of  the publishers of your soon-to-be Chip wrappers spread the news on their front pagers. 

It was I, my family and colleagues who were the perpetrators of this heinous crime and I would like to explain the circumstances.

After the War I moved from my Café in the little village of Nouvion in Northern France to Bourges where I opened a new Café at a Motorway Service Station 

My lovely wife Edith, Yvette and Mimi came with me to help and I was lucky to also have Lieutenant Gruber who cooks in the kitchen and goes to the Cash and Carry in his little tank. 

The incident happened when a family from Derby stopped at my little café in August and parked their Camping Car in the nearby Service Station car park. 

They brought their own food with them into the Café and irritated me by not buying any of dear Gubers delightfully cooked produce. 

They asked for my finest Red wine, I wasn't going to waste any of that on the tight fisted group, and they were given a few bottles of the worst vintage I could muster. 

During their long drinking session one of the members of the Resistance heard something that they had mentioned and she told me, only the once, they had used the words 'Madonna' and 'big boobs'. 

This of course brought back memories of the picture of 'The Fallen Madonna and the Big Boobies' by Van Klomp which hasn't been seen in decades and must now be worth a fortune. 

Apparently they had a suitcase in the Camping Car and there was the possibility that the long lost painting was inside the case. 

After they left my little Café in an alcohol induced state after drinking the rough, but expensively priced, wine I had so generously served we formed a plan to steal the suitcase and relieve them of the picture of the Madonna and the Big Boobies. 

When everyone inside the vehicle, suffering from the after effects of my 'finest' wine, finally succumbed to sleep Gruber parked his ageing smoky exhaust emitting little tank next to the Camping Car. 

He climbed on top of his little tank and lowered a hook on a rope through the open sky light of the Camping Car and, bless him, lifted the suitcase out without disturbing the slumbering occupants. 

We hurried back to the Café and eagerly opened the case. 

To our bitter disappointment the suitcase only contained a couple of Madonna DVDs, some sweaty shirts and a couple of bras that would have fitted Mama Cass - and not the picture we so dearly craved. 

When the family came back to my café the next morning complaining about bad headaches and a stolen suitcase I immediately referred them to Officer Crabtree. 

His grasp of French and English completely bemused them, their own Derbyshire accent nullifying Crabtrees attempt at sorting out the English version of the problem, and he directed them to our local Hospital for some headache relieving tablets. 

Yvette and Mimi's daughters work as Nurses at the Hospital, and with my guidance and advice, both girls intimated that it was obviously Carbon Monoxide poisoning that had effected the six English and not the worst tasting and smelling wine that anyone could possibly consume and get away without severe repercussions. 

To my horror, and my horror has often been tested, the Derby family claimed around 2,000 of your English pounds for replacing the contents of the stolen suitcase. 

I, Edith, and the two English airmen, who still haven't gone home despite frequent efforts to get rid of them, have trawled the Internet to find the real value of the contents and I'm afraid the optimistic estimate to be round €40 (£32) as most the items we saw were either possibly pirate versions of the delightful Madonna's DVDs or poor quality shirts and bras bought from Derby market. 

I admit my involvement in the crime that your Newspapers reported in chilling detail but feel I have truthfully put my side of the story and insist that normally we would only serve such appalling wine to those who are naïve, stupid or downright thick – and that can't be you, can it?


----------



## John H (Jan 10, 2017)

ricc said:


> nothings changed same old half assed response.
> 
> if you had bothered to look you would have seen i was infact in there yesterday having a wee look.   first time for some time as ive had far more important things to deal with over the last couple of weeks, but thats life.
> 
> bye



Pity you didn't look harder then - and you wouldn't have made a fool of yourself with your previous comment

PS since when was it "half assed" to suggest that people would be better off reading something before commenting on it?


----------



## jagmanx (Jan 10, 2017)

*Oh Dear !*

"Toys and Prams" comes to mind !

Yes some posts annoy us/me... just ignore them or joke such as this !


----------



## ricc (Jan 10, 2017)

John H said:


> Pity you didn't look harder then - and you wouldn't have made a fool of yourself with your previous comment
> 
> PS since when was it "half assed" to suggest that people would be better off reading something before commenting on it?




when they had read it????

just cos i formed a different opinion of its content doesnt give you the right to start slagging me off by falsly accusing me of not bothering to read it before commenting

time you went back under your bridge.  i wont be replying to you again today , got an appointment at the undertakers so wont be online.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Jan 10, 2017)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Hi Gang, Late to this Thread,
> SO,, What have I missed ?.
> is it worth the read ?



Well ive read this page n that's enough for me,, Not my kinda thing.
Live Long n Prosper !.


----------



## Cass (Jan 10, 2017)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Well ive read this page n that's enough for me,, Not my kinda thing.
> Live Long n Prosper !.



Its started off well, then like most things steadily went down hill.


----------



## jagmanx (Jan 10, 2017)

*The trouble is*



Cass said:


> Its started off well, then like most things steadily went down hill.



Some gases rise other collect at the bottom of hills (or indeed trousers !)


----------



## John H (Jan 10, 2017)

ricc said:


> when they had read it????
> 
> just cos i formed a different opinion of its content doesnt give you the right to start slagging me off by falsly accusing me of not bothering to read it before commenting
> 
> time you went back under your bridge.  i wont be replying to you again today , got an appointment at the undertakers so wont be online.



"You and your echoes posting the same old stuff" was the phrase you used. If you had indeed read it, you will have known that there was a serious and sensible debate going on with some interesting views on BOTH sides - as channa has already pointed out. I don't criticise anybody for taking a different view; just people who have nothing to contribute but insults.


----------



## Wully (Jan 10, 2017)

campervanannie said:


> No I heard he was emptying his black waste in the supermarket bog and his truck was carrying £2,000.



That's right he wasn't feeling 2 grand


----------



## campervanannie (Jan 10, 2017)

Just remind me again is this a thread about GASSING a truck driver or about which thread the men half full of testosterone the other half full of sh!T are allowed to post on, and this thread started so amusing.


----------



## Wully (Jan 10, 2017)

I know I bet if they met in real life they'd be a bunch a wee lasses no you started it pulling hair and scratching. Da us a faver an **** off


----------



## Minisorella (Jan 10, 2017)

♫ Who let the trolls out? Ooof... ooof, ooof ooof ♫​​
We're out of popcorn anyway :dance:


----------



## campervanannie (Jan 11, 2017)

Minisorella said:


> ♫ Who let the trolls out? Ooof... ooof, ooof ooof ♫​​
> We're out of popcorn anyway :dance:



OMG look at you getting all feisty and outspoken we need to put you back in your box before you get into bovver lol.


----------



## peter palance (Jan 11, 2017)

*gas sss*



yeoblade said:


> LORRY-jackers are spraying knock-out gas into truck cabs before ransacking vehicles while the drivers lie unconscious. Crooks are able to incapacitate sleeping truckers by using a £3 pounds can engine spray which contains the anaesthetic ether.
> 
> We all like disguising gassing incidents.........



 sounds classical to me


----------



## Minisorella (Jan 11, 2017)

campervanannie said:


> OMG look at you getting all feisty and outspoken we need to put you back in your box before you get into bovver lol.


Sorry Annie. Don't know what came over me... I'll behave :angel:


----------



## campervanannie (Jan 11, 2017)

Minisorella said:


> Sorry Annie. Don't know what came over me... I'll behave :angel:



Lol


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Jan 11, 2017)

Is this -
Madam Minisorella's Wild side coming out !.
Hey YOU GO GIRL !


----------



## Cass (Jan 11, 2017)

Minisorella said:


> ♫ Who let the trolls out? Ooof... ooof, ooof ooof ♫​​
> We're out of popcorn anyway :dance:



Here you go


----------



## Byronic (Jan 11, 2017)

channa said:


> People knock John h and there is many a time our opinions differ and on others agree, His values entrenched and I sort of os that, courage of ones convictions
> 
> Channa



'Courage of ones convictions' is best defined to me by the protestor fronting down the tanks in Tianamen Square, seemingly oblivious to the probable consequences.
Posting on a forum has no really tangible negative consequences. Just a 
possibility of hurt pride. Merely a simple matter of pulling the plug and getting 
on with something else. Flexible objective/subjective viewpoints have equal airing access 
as do the  consistently obstinate, and often enough on political threads it's a contest between the two, the poster with the last post wins, due no doubt to 
possessing the highest boredom threshold.


----------



## AIKIDOMO (Feb 28, 2017)

yeoblade said:


> LORRY-jackers are spraying knock-out gas into truck cabs before ransacking vehicles while the drivers lie unconscious. Crooks are able to incapacitate sleeping truckers by using a £3 pounds can engine spray which contains the anaesthetic ether.
> 
> We all like disguising gassing incidents.........



Oh gawd not again. Urban legend not possible. Now wheres that A frame thread. lol.:mad2:


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Feb 28, 2017)

yeoblade said:


> LORRY-jackers are spraying knock-out gas into truck cabs before ransacking vehicles while the drivers lie unconscious. Crooks are able to incapacitate sleeping truckers by using a £3 pounds can engine spray which contains the anaesthetic ether.
> 
> We all like disguising gassing incidents.........



Well! I have just got off the Phone to my mate Donald in Washington,  He went a bit bonkers and started to shout about MORE  FALSE NEWS, It is those  lying people at the BBC,and CNN, they LIE and spread  this FALSE NEWS.  He is getting the FBI to investigate it immediately as it might be a Terrorists  plot to blow up trucks using gas bombs, and they might try it is the USA, as well, the French are a dodgy lot.  Might be North Koreans.


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Feb 28, 2017)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Is this -
> Madam Minisorella's Wild side coming out !.
> Hey YOU GO GIRL !



I thought you left in disgust,,   but you kept looking, we have to don't we.


----------



## chrismilo (Feb 28, 2017)

Rich and Sarah said:


> So where do people empty their grey water.  Thought I'd change the subject to one that has never got anyone ranting and raving lol



Mind you some grey water is pungent enough to knock someone out !!


----------



## Minisorella (Feb 28, 2017)

GWAYGWAY said:


> I thought you left in disgust,, but you kept looking, we have to don't we.



Who me or zombie?  If you mean me... Annie put me back in my box and confiscated the wine, so I've mostly behaved since then


----------



## sasquatch (Feb 28, 2017)

GWAYGWAY said:


> Well! I have just got off the Phone to my mate Donald in Washington,  He went a bit bonkers and started to shout about MORE  FALSE NEWS, It is those  lying people at the BBC,and CNN, they LIE and spread  this FALSE NEWS.  He is getting the FBI to investigate it immediately as it might be a Terrorists  plot to blow up trucks using gas bombs, and they might try it is the USA, as well, the French are a dodgy lot.  Might be North Koreans.


Have you been drinking?


----------



## midnight (Mar 1, 2017)

I blame the Russians. Clearly and without any doubt it is the Russians doing this. It is a well known fact that Putin hates truck drivers.


----------



## ricc (Mar 1, 2017)

AIKIDOMO said:


> Oh gawd not again. Urban legend not possible. Now wheres that A frame thread. lol.:mad2:



post before yours was 6 weeks ago

this thread had died before you restarted it, by complaining about it.


----------



## Tbear (Mar 1, 2017)

channa said:


> 9 days in the new year I cant wait.
> 
> I have a serious question which possibly answers more than it asks.
> 
> ...



Sorry Channa but I am not an Anaesthetist, just his/her assistant. I am a tech, not a doctor. After saying that, the rest of what you say is very true. Anaesthetists cannot practice on their own. By law they must have a fully qualified assistant with them. They also must use minimum monitoring which consists of BP, ECG, Oximetry and multi gas analyser. With all this in place and all the support and resuscitation equipment available in a modern anaesthetic room you are as safe having a routine anaesthetic as you are during your journey to the hospital. Without it, you end up with a situation a lot worse that when the Russian special forces tried to gas the rebels. They where highly trained people with medical backup and look how many they killed.

Richard


----------



## Keithchesterfield (Mar 1, 2017)

I know we know that it's a load of old tosh, this gassing lark, but over the years going back to at least 2007 all the 'victims' reporting the alleged incidents appear to be Daily Fail readers.

So if you don't read the Daily Fail you should be okay.

If you do read the Daily Fail - be afraid, be very afraid.


We've been gassed quite a few times in France but we've always recovered quite quickly - sorry, that should say p*ssed.

:dog:  :dog:  :dog:  :dog:


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Mar 1, 2017)

GWAYGWAY said:


> I thought you left in disgust,,   but you kept looking, we have to don't we.



NO,, No I was just hoping for a peek !.


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Mar 1, 2017)

Minisorella said:


> Who me or zombie?  If you mean me... Annie put me back in my box and confiscated the wine, so I've mostly behaved since then


N Z of course he said he was going but just lurked around the corner pretending to have gone but secretly stalking, waiting to strike, Zombies do that you know.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Mar 1, 2017)

GWAYGWAY said:


> N Z of course he said he was going but just lurked around the corner pretending to have gone but secretly stalking, waiting to strike, Zombies do that you know.



OI YOU,,,That's my BEST ambush tactic !, I will have to go Hungry again now, My Shuffle just isn't quick enough for the average quarry.


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Mar 1, 2017)

Ed on Toast said:


> Just being reported on CNN:
> 
> _*'As yet unconfirmed reports are emerging to indicate a cow has been recorded jumping over the moon'*_
> 
> Really?



NO ! NO ! NO ! It is the Planet X Nubiru that they saw being distorted  by the gravity of the moon, not the Cow.


----------

